# outer glow in InDesign



## mspain77 (Apr 5, 2006)

is there no such thing?  do I have to create a drop shadow with white and then duplicate that shadow at 180 degrees?


----------



## fryke (Apr 5, 2006)

why duplicate it at 180 degrees? just give the drop shadow a distance of zero.


----------



## mspain77 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice!  i've never done that before.  thanks.  that's the only way i guess, huh.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 9, 2006)

It's definitely the way to do it.


----------

